# Need Advice About Foggy Headlights



## KenCabrera (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I hope I've posted this in the correct forum section. If not, please forgive me. I couldn't find the troubleshooting/problems section.

Anyways, I own an 04 Nissan Murano, of which the headlight (driver side) has gotten foggy. It's certainly not as transparent as the passenger side light. At first I wasn't sure why one was foggy and the other wasn't, but then I took a closer look at the foggy light and noticed a small crack on the outside casing. I believe this crack has allowed moisture to enter the light. I've heard of people restoring their headlights with special DIY kits, but I've decided to take the route of simply replacing the light with an aftermarket light from an online store. I found two sites that I particularly liked, but I'm unsure of whether or not they are legitimate businesses. Furthermore, I don't want to fall prey to a scam. Has anyone purchased from either of these sites and can verify that they are a legitimate business? Thanks in advance.

Platinum 1592058 ~2005 Nissan Murano SE 3.5l Headlamp
or
Nissan Murano Headlight > AutoLightCenter.com


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never bought from either but I've heard good things about autolightcenter.com. You can do a google search for reviews and customer complaints.


----------

